# HELP The Mask Costume Teeth



## KrysinskiMan (Jul 26, 2009)

Hey,

I'm working on a costume for Jim Carrey's The Mask. The problem I've come across is how to buy/make over-sized large teeth. Any ideas? I can't find anything good to buy online so it looks like I'll have to make them.

-Mike


----------

